# Java project help



## Darkleoco (Dec 6, 2012)

Write a Rectangle class that uses the ClosedInterval class provided (that code is unviewable). An instance of the Rectangle class models a rectangle in the x/y plane. A key feature is that your Rectangle class must represent a rectangle using ClosedInterval objects. *We are considering only rectangles whose edges are parallel with the x- and the y-axes. Consider such a rectangle { its horizontal sides project down to the x-axis to a single interval. Similarly its vertical sides both project over to the y-axis as a single interval.* Thus, the rectangle can be viewed as the intersection of the region in the x/y plane specified by that y-axis interval intersected with the region in the x/y plane specified by that x-axis interval.
The Rectangle class must have the following public members. Your class should also have any private fields and private methods that you feel are needed.

1. A constructor that takes two ClosedInterval parameters and initializes the fields of the object as appropriate. The first parameter is the ClosedInterval object that represents the closed interval that is the *projection* of the Rectangle onto the x-axis. The second parameter is the ClosedInterval object that represents the closed interval that is the *projection* of the Rectangle onto the y-axis.

I am trying to do this project before midnight EST and am a bit confused by the terminology I have bolded, any simpler explanation of what is being asked would be very helpful as I am striving for an A in my first Java class.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 6, 2012)

i think what they mean is that they want your classic rectangle, not something like a parallelogram.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2012)

too late bro
you better learn these things yourself, since it is your best friend
search youtube videos for java, as they will help rapidly


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 6, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think what they mean is that they want your classic rectangle, not something like a parallelogram.



I feel as if I am just being dense however when it states:

Consider such a rectangle { its horizontal sides project down to the x-axis to a single interval. Similarly its vertical sides both project over to the y-axis as a single interval.

It seems as if it is talking about both sides (horizontal and vertical) projecting to a single point/interval. 

Do I just have a single closed interval representing x and another for y. I am not sure if I am overthinking the terminology or not as my professor teaches most of the java courses here and tends to expect quite alot out of us on occasion.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 6, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> I feel as if I am just being dense however when it states:
> 
> Consider such a rectangle { its horizontal sides project down to the x-axis to a single interval. Similarly its vertical sides both project over to the y-axis as a single interval.
> 
> ...



call your professor or a classmate.


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 6, 2012)

So I found out that a large portion of my problem is that my professor provided the supplementary material for this project incorrectly which prevents us from accessing the code we require, I am kind of conflicted about what to do as I am unsure of just how professional my professor will be when this is brought to his attention, should I not worry about this project since the reason my class can't complete it is on him and assume he won't grade it? Or should I request in our final class tomorrow that he either doesn't take it as a grade or that he fixes his mistake and allows us to submit it the following week?


----------

